# Fine planer for the money



## oldskoolmodder

My Brother has the 1301 and the lack of cutter lock as you call it, is the worst thing in my mind about it. While it doesn't have the depth guage on the very front, his has the guage on the blade riser, which is just off to the right side. It does cut fairly well for the price, but I hate watching the handle/dial for the depth guage spinning while it's cutting, that makes me very nervous.


----------



## Emeralds

I bought a used AP1300 in January of 08. I've used it quite extensively and have been very pleased with it's preformance. Sometimes you just get lucky.


----------



## roman

I dont mean this as any kind of "slight" but without exception and including the Ryobi table saw, both bench top and the portable one, the biscuit cutter, the router, the mini rototiller….............what a total waste of money. Sure, if you only plan on using once a year for a few minutes then perfect but

My 2 cents…..........take the money you would have spent on the new ryobi and put it towards a used model of a better saw/planer….

I wonder if its possible to make something cheaper then they do


----------



## oldskoolmodder

Ryobi does in fact have some decent products, but they also to have some total crap products. Some of the higher priced machines aren't much better in quality. And in fact many are now made by the same company in China, from cheap brands to Dewalt. Sometimes you get what you pay for, and sometimes you get lucky with the cheaper priced products. When I was growing up My Family insisted only on Craftsman products, but over the years, they've become just as bad as some of the much cheaper products.


----------



## ferstler

RE: Roman's comments, above. Please do not take my comments, below, as any kind of "slight."

Yes, one can purchase some pretty super-duty tools these days (used and new), and no doubt many of those items utterly outclass the mid- and low-priced Ryobi versions. Of course, in many cases Ryobi simply does not make "versions" of those superior tools at all. For example, they do not make a cabinet saw, or even a valid contractor's saw in the size we usually consider normal for items of that kind. And of course, their planer, drill press, and, well, some other items are not in the heavy-duty categories, either. They obviously are aiming at customers who are quite different in outlook than roman.

On the other hand, some of the reactions I have seen to reviews of Ryobi tools, as well as many of the reviews themselves, indicated that at least some users are quite satisfied, even if those tools are not able to do assembly-line grade heavy-duty work or are not able to be as precise as some of the cast-iron, and certainly much more expensive competition. (To be frank, items like that are not really "competition" for Ryobi at all.) The fact is that many woodworkers, especially those involved in the practice as not much more than a hobby, and certainly that has to include some of those who are members of the lumberjocks family, get results with Ryob and similarly priced other-brandi tools that are more than satisfactory.

I had been an audio magazine and book writer for years before getting out of the business, and had to put up with all sorts of high-end-audio claptrap when it came to the assorted "elitists" in the busness looking down on the low ballers who could not afford megabuck gear. Ironically, in many cases those big spenders were really not owning gear that was all that effective at being high in fidelity, but that did not keep the owners from sometimes trying to make those with minimalist attitudes look like bush-league losers who should go find another hobby.

Roman's comments kind of smack of this attitude. Sure, he has some superb tools (at least I assume he has them) and he has posted pictures of what appears to be a monumentally superb woodworking shop, and I assume he has done extensive testing of Ryobi (and maybe other "popular" brand) tools enough to be able to give a "Consumer Reports Magazine" grade summary of the entire product line. Good for him. I for one would like to hear of his experiences with those tools he auditioned were found to be a "total waste of money." The fact is that many hobby enthusiasts do not have the shop space roman has, nor have they the bank account that would let them pick up super-grade tools (even used) that would be worth the money to them. Many here probably are more than happy to have some small-scale tools that allow them to build some interesting items, and I can assume that they wouild be more than pleased with even some "waste of money" Ryobi versions. I think that roman needs to chill out and realize that not everyone here is inclined to build a megabuck workshop out back and then fill it with megabuck, massive-weight tools that defy mobility.

PS: go visit a Harbor Freight store if you want to find certain power tools that are more cheaply made than some Ryobi products.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## TNBodger

I purchased my AP 1300 almost 3 years ago. It remained unopen until I settled in my new home in TN. Had I known then what I know now, I would have either returned it or visited every Home Depot I drove by to buy more blades. I sold my AP 10 when I bought the newer model. I loved it except for the limited width of only 10 inches, so, in comparison, my disappointment with the 1300 is considerable. Carbide insert blades were available for the AP10. No such blades are available for the 1300, only high speed steel. They can dull rather quickly depending on the wood being planed. This is something to be aware of if you are planing for precise thickness. I was planing oak for flooring and as the blade dulled, the thickness of the wood changed - nothing I was aware of until I started laying the flooring and saw how much the boards differed in height. At first I thought the blades were rising, but I know I had everything locked down. Then I compare the width of the used blades to a new one. Quite a difference! Don't expect precise thickness from board to board unless you are only passing a few through the planer.
Next problem (and this only applies if you plan on buying your AP1301 from Home Depot) they are still selling the planer (1301 - definitely an inferior model to the 1300 - WHY DID THEY CHANGE IT????) but they don't sell the replacement blades. You can order them at the service desk (as of the last time I asked five months ago) but expect a two or three week wait for them to arrive. Remember, they dull fast and if you hit something to cause a nick in the blade, you're going to go through blades like cheap sand paper and then have your project stalled while waiting for new blades. 
I guess if I was to do it over, I would take a closer look at the Dewalt. The blades are more expensive, but they are beefier and can be resharpened (not something that can be done with the Ryobi's). The Delta is a more expensive planer in comparison to the Ryobi and so are the blades (by the way, they are the same type of cheap blades as the Ryobi but not interchangeable, the same is true of Rigid).
One more interesting observation. I don't know what's happening with Ryobi, but once upon a time they were pretty good about customer service and being out there. I went to the IWF show this past August in Atlanta and every tool manufacturer was represented there but not a hint of Ryobi anywhere. I'm wondering if they are going the way of the Dodo bird.


----------



## jcash3

I have the 1300, bought it back in 03 or 04. Mine works great, i keep it maintained, but the only problem i've found with it is the lack of knives. You have to order directly from ryobi, and they are about $40.
There is a cheaper alternative, Lowe's sells a 12 inch knife set for the dewalt, which has the same alignment holes that the ryobi has. They're only $25, but don't last very long and you do loose an inch.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

If you is hobbiest then the planer is problay ok. But I pefer my Delta 22-580 13'' planer with the cutterhead lock.


----------



## ferstler

Note that the Ryob AP1300 I reviewedi has a cutterhead lock, too. The later AP1301 does not, which I think shows it to be an inferior replacement. I have looked at some of the Delta models that are in the same price category as the Ryobi and they do not look any more robust. (One budget model lacks a cutter lock, by the way.) Delta no doubt has some more expensive, and heavy-duty models, but it is not fair to compare them to mid-level models like the Ryobi 1300, or even the cheaper Delta units.

What matters with tools is not what they cost or if they are refurbished "classic" models that supposedly outclass the budget models of today, but what the user does with them. Some people collect tools. Others use them.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Chipncut

I have this model, & I'm very satisfied with it.

I modified the dust collector outlet shoot, & I'll post some images when I get a chance.


----------



## a1Jim

since it fits your budget and has your approval and other LJers it must be good. Thanks for the review.


----------



## TNBodger

Well, it has been several months since I posted my comments about the 1300. Here's the latest …
Parts are starting to dropout of it! I was adjusting the height and a set screw dropped onto the base plate. I opened up the machine and can't find where it came from. Guess I'll have to wait until the machine gives me more clues. Also, one of the dust chute screws dropped out today - the threads are stripped on the machine and not on the screw. I am very careful when I reattach the chute so I assure you that I didn't force the threads out. I have another Ryobi tool that I just discovered another interesting defect. I'm posting my comments about the BD4600 belt sander next. As for me, I'm not buying anymore Ryobi anything.


----------



## gregb

I purchased the AP1301 a few months ago and right out of the box I wasn't pleased with the results it gave me… mainly because of no cutter lock. Yes I agree that there should be some sort of infeed/ outfeed support but that is easily remedied. As far as the cutter lock goes, in my opinion, Ryobi really screwed up by not have a lock. I'm going to try to fab a locking device for mine… i'll post my results later.
On the other hand I can relate to what others have said. This is a perfect "hobbiest" planer. It is relatively inexpensive with decient results. But again, you do in fact get what you pay for. I abuse mine daily like it owes me money (haha) and the machine is beginning to show. I am also in agreeance with TNBodger, I'm not buying anymore Ryobi tools.


----------



## Chipncut

Ryobi seems to do that with all of their tools. I bought a 10" table saw with the sliding table,

which I like very much. I later bought one of their newer models on ebay,

& it was like a different saw altogether. I bought this newer one for my lake place.

My older model has a belt drive, & the newer one is a direct drive. The crank mechanism

on the newer one is harder to raise the blade up, down, & tilt. The case is plastic which cracked already.

Just about everything is apiece of crap.

*I can't figure out why they keep downgrading themselves. *


----------



## PTH

I bought a cosmetically beat up Ryobi AP1300 a few months ago. It works great but the thickness scale indicator is badly damaged and I'm looking for a replacement. It's a small piece of clear plastic w a red guide line on it. It's attached to the planer with 2 screws, on the front right panel. Of course the part has been discontinued so I'm throwing out an SOS on this site to see if anyone has one lying around. Pretty please and thank you!


----------

